# Sunbathing is what we do best..



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It appears Mai is taking after her big brother with at least one of his 2 main passions in life sunbathing, the other of course with Zero is sleeping lol.

She's getting her coat in now see  she's a little red fox

Both do need a groom though so I apologise they do look kinda messy



























































































and I managed to get a photo of Stitchy as he wanted to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww............I love Zero and Mai. They are gorgeous and so cute together. Mai has grown a bit - she looks almost the same size as Zero. Of course, Stitchy is a cutie too.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

They are just beautiful. I still want a chi just like Zero, someday.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too cute. she is getting so big. and i just love zero.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

She's not quite the same size yet, but at 6 months she's still around the 3 1/2 lb mark so I think she'll end up between 4 and 4 1/2, Zero's 5lbs


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I was just thinking I needed new Zero and Mai pictures!! Wow! Sarah! I can't believe how much Mai has grown! She's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Zero is handsome as ever!! Thanks for posting pictures. I miss there little faces!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awww, they are both so beautiful!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Zero and Mai look beautiful together!! and Stitchy ahhh so cute!! Might i add I love the cusion they are sitting on lol i want it for my front room!! aaand a zero, mai & stitchy to go with!!!:foxes_13:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Zero and Mai are so beautiful. And I agree Mai seems to love Sunbathing too.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Just too cute the both of them. I love the one with Zero's tail in Mai's mouth. She has grown for sure. Stitch is a handsome little man. Since he is not on your siggy anymore I nearly forgot he lived there too.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awww they're both gorgeous. I love the ones where they both have their eyes closed.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh Sarah its been so long since I was on I cant get over how much Mai haas grown. She is gorgeous just like her fur Mummy.

As for Zero and Statch they are both as stunning as ever xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Zero and Mai are so gorgeous! Mai sure has grown lots. The 4th picture is my fav, the one where they are mirroring eachother. Enjoy the last of the sun you two! Looks like we aren't going to get much more this year, had such a blazing summer here this year too haven't we


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to see your chis are beautiful and healthy! Everytime I see pics of Mai, at first glance, I always think she looks like my Chloe.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

catalat said:


> Glad to see your chis are beautiful and healthy! Everytime I see pics of Mai, at first glance, I always think she looks like my Chloe.


your not the only one who see the similarities they both look like little red foxes.

Zero and Mai are very beautiful pair and stich is cute too, I don't get to see one with such a thick coat too often.


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

gorgeous shots! mai has grown into the most beautiful little girl!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautiful photographs of your furbabes!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, great photos! They are beautiful!


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

awwww how cute look at there little faces well cute


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

So cute, Mai is so much like Chloe Catalat


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Ah thats just 2 cute! Brother and Sister Love and I have never seen a coat so full on a chihuahua like Stitch. WOW!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

They are both gorgeous as always. My babies love the sun too


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww they are both totally gorgeous :daisy:

Really lovely pics


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous!!! But I just fell in love with ZERO. Sooo cute! I have a brown LC chi. I'm looking into getting a cream/white LC chi. So adorable!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous chis :love7:


----------

